# Best Quick Meals with Longest Expiration Date



## Ranga14 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey guys, I imagine this has probably been asked before but I'm curious as to what the best tasting, easy to buy and easy to make food would be?

I know of Wise and Mountain house, are there any others? If you could comment on taste on a scale of 1-10 for the aforementioned brands and others?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Get you a bag of rice, . . . can of raisins, . . . bag of sugar.

Rice and raisins with sugar on top, . . . one of the best meals you'll ever get, . . . the ingredients almost never go out of date.

At least at my house they don't and won't.

May God bless,
Dwight

PS: While the above is a little bit in jest, . . . at the same time, . . . it is nutritious, . . . good tasting, . . . and the ingredients do well in storage.


----------



## Ranga14 (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for the tip! I have the rice for sure although I need to get more sugar and raisins.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Auguson farms


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

im moving currently and packing up ..so trying to get rid of some older canned food and dried food...heres my recipe

~Sauce~
1 can coconut milk
4 tablespoons crushed pineapple and a little pineapple juice from can
black pepper to taste
sea salt to taste
1 tablespoon of garlic chili paste- this is a Indonesian sauce of fermented chili 
1 teaspoon of garlic powder
2 teaspoon of onion powder 
any type of vinegar for acidity but for thai flavor use lemon or lime juice..use 1 whole lemon worth or two lime worth of juice
3 teaspoons yellow curry
1 can of chicken 
1/2 teaspoon of coriander 
1/2 small jar of pickled bell pepper

sauce instructions~ never boil the sauce on high heat. instead cook with little bubbling in the sauce will be on low heat. cook this mixture for about 30 minutes. stir every now and then making sure the contents are properly bubbling..you want to see bubbles about the size of a dime. 

pasta~ just use spaghetti. 1lb dried. season water with sea salt. cook pasta till al den ti..meaning still firm not mushy. will be about 9 minutes..i taste it at about 7 minute in and then every next 30 seconds until i like the texture.

when you add the sauce to the pasta mix it up and let it soak up the sauce for about 5 minutes...then serve


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I like the Lipton dry noodle soup mix, last time I ate it it was about 4 years past the use by date and still delicious.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> I like the Lipton dry noodle soup mix, last time I ate it it was about 4 years past the use by date and still delicious.


is it like ramen noodles or better?


----------



## Ranga14 (Oct 2, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> is it like ramen noodles or better?


I know what he is referring to I believe, they're around $1 a packet, maybe cheaper if you can find a sale and they are better than Ramen for sure although I remember I had one that was about a year expired and it looked a bit odd and smelled when I opened it. Maybe it depends on the type/flavor you get?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> is it like ramen noodles or better?


It's chicken noodle soup, comes two packets to a box, and is usually right by the Lipton onion soup mix.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

ic thank you ranga and jimb for the clarification. never seen it before but ill look out for it in the store.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Little Bride stumbled over a pack of prepper food in the panty which i know is a few years old. Forget right now where it came from. Had a couple of soup and casserole packets which they say can make 6 meals. It seems pretty well packaged in sealed sacks and inside a sealed plastic bag. It's marked Sundance Global Foods. Doing a bit of Googling have about decided its some kind of multi level marketing strategy for that type of proucuct. Didnt find many current links to any action on it. Most of what was available seemed to be dated to 2010 and seemed to looking for folks to peddle it. Anybody ever heard of it or know about it? Are they still in business? Is it fit to eat etc? Thanks. Notice they now seem to be calling themselves Go-food. 
GoFoods By Youngevity Brings You The Best In Survival Foods


----------

